# Worming pregnant does questions



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

We have questions about worming pregnant does.
We usually use safeguard liquid wormer it says it's safe for preg. does, but we aren't sure if we should risk it, they are two weeks away from 150 days.....

Also, any wormers out there for lactating does? We usually have to throw out the milk for a week after worming because safeguard "is not for lactating does"

thanks so much,


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Safeguard is used for tapeworms...it doesn't do much to other parasites. Ivermectin paste is what I use when needed, triple the goats weight to get the dose. Also, since Ivermectin is used as a "wormer" for people I usually only give the milk to my dogs for 3 days, after that I use it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cant answer your question I know some are safe for preg does but I just dont do it (anal that way :greengrin: )
I do however worm the day they kid & again in 10 days.
Happykidding to ya!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

safeguard is safe as is Ivermectin

I do as Liz does with the milk


----------



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

So the ivermectin is just the wormer i use on my horses? 

And (she 9 days till due date) wait until after she kids to worm her? Or worm her now?'
I read one thing that said worm the doe now so that the worming meds are passed to the kids........thanks for all the help! I don't have but one goat owning friend and they're like me...still new and wanting to do it right.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Worm meds are NOT passed to the kids in utero. 
I would wait until she delivers. The hormones and the stress of delivery cause the worms to explode in the growth and egg laying.


----------

